# Out plinking slithery stuff



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

found me some bull snakes today. I know there niether venomous nor all that dangerous but they are fun to go after. I wouldn't if there weren't so dang many of them to be found. I have eaten them in the past and was not disappointed but these i left lay.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

WOW... WHY would you kill a gopher snake ? they are very good and eat all kinds of vermin. It is one thing to shoot rattle snakes and the like but gopher snakes !

I'm a big time hunter and IF IT IS NOT A PEST ---- I eat what I hunt, what you did IMHO is over the top .... as a matter of fact it Pi%%es me off big time !

I was a herpetologist and collected reptiles for many many years, and even had a huge set up for all kinds of rodents.

So you just had to shoot something .. to bad you did not shoot yourself !

Man alive I have rarely been this pissed !!!!

wll


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

wll said:


> WOW... WHY would you kill a gopher snake ? they are very good and eat all kinds of vermin. It is one thing to shoot rattle snakes and the like but gopher snakes !
> 
> I'm a big time hunter and IF IT IS NOT A PEST ---- I eat what I hunt, what you did IMHO is over the top .... as a matter of fact it Pi%%es me off big time !
> 
> ...


This is why its been a year since ive posted. Wah wah wah, dont worry... ill kill all the critters that these things were hunting for too, just to balance things out. Feel better?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ceedub said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > WOW... WHY would you kill a gopher snake ? they are very good and eat all kinds of vermin. It is one thing to shoot rattle snakes and the like but gopher snakes !
> ...


The fact that I was such a major herpetologist has a lot to do with my feelings I'm sure. I'm a major hunter, but like today I passed up a give me shot at a HUGE raven, could have gotten away with it for sure, but being it is very much a protected bird, I let it go ... did I want to send a ball bearing through him ... bet your a$$ I did, and stood there thinking about it because "Who Would know " but sometimes you just got to walk away.

Sorry I got so ticked off, but when I saw that dead gopher snake, I just lost it.

Take care,

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am with wll on this one. Wantonly taking life for the "fun" or "sport" of it really rubs me the wrong way. I feel that killing for food is all right. Killing something that is harmful to you or others, or potentially so, also seems all right to me. But to kill something that is harmless and that you do not eat seems to me to be fundamentally wrong.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I think you should go back to not posting for another 10 years or so. That is seriously not cool.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I really have an aversions to snakes but I wouldn't kill them just because they are snakes or targets. Doesn't your conscience bother you?


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

since when is plinking killing? Just my opinion.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, everyone. I think the point has been made. I fear this thread is just going to go seriously down hill. So I am going to lock it to prevent it from deteriorating into personal attacks.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

